# We got a new piggy! haha



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

i just thought id introduce our new family member, Brownie!
he is sort of a rescue guinea pig, my sister works at a daycare and they had brownie in one of the toddler rooms, not geting the atention or care he should have.
so while we were baby sitting him for the 3day weekend i decited i would print some information out and give it to them and see what they could do for him, well they had no idea that guinea pigs needed so much stuff and said that they had to get rid of him :roll: so we gladly took him sense we where all pretty attached to him already  
so here are some pictures of the BIG little guy :lol:

http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu10 ... 33/009.jpg

http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu10 ... 33/010.jpg

http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu10 ... 33/017.jpg

http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu10 ... 33/015.jpg

http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu10 ... 33/005.jpg


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

Yay! Congrats, i'm glad you took him in, he is such a cutie, i especially love the second pic of him! His mouth is adorable!


----------



## sopo (May 28, 2009)

omgosh! he is a cutie! Love his color. congrats.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrats on the rescue before things got worse!

He looks great! With a nice shiny coat. ^_^

Kudos to your sister for noticing and you for making them realize before it became too late.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

He's so cute! He looks like he's in good condition. Gotta love those little piggies lips. :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks everyone for the nice comments!
hehe, he is so nice too! whenever he hears me wake in the morning up he starts chriping for me to come say hi  
my whole family just loves him! even my dad who lets say, thinks i have enough animals :roll:
his lips crack me up! :lol:


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

LOL, I forgot how cute GP lips are. I had GPs as a kid. In fact that is why I have hedgie's now. I had good memories of my GPs but cannot have them because they need hay etc. So did research on hedgehogs as an alternative. And here I am. 

If I lived in a house I would have a GP but would not have gotten a HH. LOL


----------

